# Field Trial tomrrow



## uthunter (Oct 29, 2009)

Can anyone confirm that the trial is happening tomorrow morning out at Faust? I was thinking of driving out and seeing what it is all about.


----------



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

Ya it should be still going, started today with some stakes but I don't know how far it got.


----------

